# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  osip oko kukića-na području gdje idu krilca pelene

## mare-

jučer nam se pojavio mali osip oko desnog i lijevog kuka, baš na području gdje idu krilca pelene..
koristimo već duže vrijeme jednokratne pampers premium i dosada nismo imali problema, pa me zanima ako netko ima sličan primjer, da ga podijeli samnom  :Shock: 
namazali smo sudocremom, u tankom sloju, i manje ga je, ali je i dalje prisutan, s tim da pri previjanju na to područje sada stavim malu tetricu kako ne bi došlo do kontakta sa krilcem pelene-da mogu biti sigurna ukoliko nam smeta krilce, tj.možebitni sastojak krilca  :Shock: 

samo da napomenem da nisam pobornik vlažnih maramica, pa prilikom previjanja "koristim" vodu i gazu, te da nismo koristili nikakve nove kremice i sl. pa baš zbog toga mislim da bi mogao biti problem u nekom "sastojku" pelene-samo mi nije jasno otkud na tom mjestu?..

unaprijed zahvaljujemo na razmijenjenim iskustvima..

----------


## sunce moje malo

i mi imamo sličan problem.
mi kombiniramo jednokratne i pp, pa nam se pojavio osip iznad guze prema predjelu leđa, na kontaktu pelene i leđa.
traje već 3 dana, mažem sudocremom i čistim fiziološkom.

mare-jel vam prošao osip?

----------


## mina30

Mi smo imali taj problem, nije vazno koje su pelene jednokratne bile, to je od ljepila na krilcima, koristimo jednokratne samo po noci

----------


## mare-

prošao nam osip :Very Happy: 
na kukiće sam špricala avene termalnu vodu i ostavila da se osuši,namazala sudocremom u tankom sloju, a na područje gdje idu krilca stavljam sterilne gazice i odmah se povuklo crvenilo i osip...
prvih dana sam ga previjala na taj način + tetra pelene obične u jednokratnu, da mu nikako koža ne može doći u kontakt sa jednokratnom..
i ja mislim da je to od tog ljepila u jednokratnim..
naručila sam platnene tako da krećemo s njima svakako :Smile:

----------

